# 2019 GRCA National in CA



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Have fun and good luck! I’m afraid that California is a little too far to travel with 2 dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good luck, enjoy!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

@Abeille we are not making the trek from Ohio either and neither is anyone else we know. It's just too far and I have ZERO vacation hours thanks to going to last year's National right after starting my new job. LOL
@LJack good luck and have fun!!! You will be exhausted when it's over, but it is SO much fun. I learned more sitting ringside at last year's National than I ever expected!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

@LJack I haven't done my entries yet. But I hope to get my paperwork in order this weekend. Hopefully we can touch base in person cause I'd love to meet you!


----------

